# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỏi điều khiển controller

## Luyến

Chào các bác em đang gặp vấn đề về điều khiển controller SZGH-CNC1000MBD ( mua trung quốc ). Do em mua trực tiếp bên trung quốc và ko được supost lên phải mò các bác ah. Hiện tại cũng đả thông tương đối roiif có vấn đề cần nhờ bác nào có kinh nghiệm về controller giúp em với . 
Em đang chạy bị mất điện ah, khi có điện lại thì trên màn hình chỉ dừng lại vị trí mất điện và về gốc phôi vẫn đúng nhưng không hiện dòng lệnh đang chạy ah. Tìm lại dòng lệnh chỗ mất điện rất khó khăn ah. Các bác chạy controller khác thì các bác làm các nào để tìm lại vị trí đó nhanh nhất ah thank kiu ah.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

mua taobao hả bác,sao ko chat hỏi nó cho rõ

----------

Luyến

----------


## hoctap256

ko tránh được đâu đại ca dò lại trên  cimco thôi chứ mình không chạy tiếp như ncstudio được đâu

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Mấy cái chạy trên máy tính dò dòng lệnh nhanh, còn trên controller màn hình nó chỉ hiển thị vào dòng, dò cả vài trăm ngàn dòng lệnh là đứt hơi, hic.
Thôi làm cục accu gắn vào cho chắc ăn anh, hehe :Stick Out Tongue: . Con này chạy chỉ 1 nguồn 24V dòng tiêu thụ không lớn lắm nên cũng dễ à. Thêm cái relay báo alarm khi mất điện là xong.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Luyến

> mua taobao hả bác,sao ko chat hỏi nó cho rõ


Em mua taobao bác ah hỏi bất tiện ah. Dịch câu được câu ko? Hihi





> ko tránh được đâu đại ca dò lại trên  cimco thôi chứ mình không chạy tiếp như ncstudio được đâu


Anh thấy controller welhong nk rất tiện chạy trên nền win nhận cả chuột và bằng phím lúc mất điện chạy lại nhu Ncstudio. Chắc máy sau anh chơi con NK300 chạy quá. 




> Mấy cái chạy trên máy tính dò dòng lệnh nhanh, còn trên controller màn hình nó chỉ hiển thị vào dòng, dò cả vài trăm ngàn dòng lệnh là đứt hơi, hic.
> Thôi làm cục accu gắn vào cho chắc ăn anh, hehe. Con này chạy chỉ 1 nguồn 24V dòng tiêu thụ không lớn lắm nên cũng dễ à. Thêm cái relay báo alarm khi mất điện là xong.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạo này hay mất điện quá cụ ah. mỗi lần như vậy nản lắm máy thì to bàn máy thấp toàn phải cúi ... mệt nhiều lúc nghĩ cho chạy lại từ đầu còn ngon hơn  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ps. Các bác cho em hỏi kẻ máy nhật thì làm cách nào ah. Hay là cũng phải dùng kimco để dò lại ạ??

----------

